# iMac bloqué écran noir



## Ours-Prod (13 Novembre 2003)

Mon iMac est naze. En voulant installer panther sur mon iMac.
J'ai d'abord initialisé le disque, puis lancé l'installation jusqu'au message de mettre à jour le firmware. J'éteins l'ordi pour d'abord installer le systeme O. 9. Mais en le rallumant, à ma stupeur, le disque se lance mais l'écran reste noir, ne s'allume pas Les disquent s'inserent mais l'écran ne démarre pas. j'ai tenté de brancher un écran externe. Ce dernier à démarrer une fois, pendant 10 sec. 
Maintenant, ça ne marche pas. 
Je ne crois pas être le seul dans ce cas.

Merci à tout ceux qui pourrons m'apporter une solution.


----------



## gwena (13 Novembre 2003)

je paris que tu n'as pas mis à jour le firmware de ton imac!!???
si tel est le cas ça se trouve sur le site d'apple...

sinon c'est ta carte analogique qui est morte

et dans les 2 cas y'a un dossier sur le site de macbidouille qui explique comment faire tout ça pour que son iMac redevienne tout beau tout neuf!!!!

l'article sur macbidouille c'est ici


----------



## Ours-Prod (13 Novembre 2003)

Exact, j'avais pas mis à jour le firmware, 

Mais comment on fait quand on a pas de 2ème écran.

En plus je trouve pleins de réponses différentes sur les forums.

Y a til quelqu'un à qui c'est arrivé et qui a trouvé la solution ?


merci d'avance


----------



## gwena (13 Novembre 2003)

la seule solution est de redémarrer sur un autre écran!!


----------



## Ours-Prod (13 Novembre 2003)

J'ai donc branché un écran VGA, miracle l'écran externe démarre.
Avec un joli dossier et son ?.

Je prépare mon CD OS 9.1 Je redémarre avec C appuyé.

Et là l'écran VGA s'allume, puis passe en veille, puis s'allume, et repasse en veille, etc.

Sur certains sites où j'ai pu avoir qques infos, ils disent de ne pas démarrer sur un CD. Mais sur un disque dur avec un OS.

Mes nerfs vont craquer, et ma cops va pas être contente (c'est son iMac).

Alors, je fait quoi maintenant, je tente de mettre le disque dans mon G4, booter sous OS 9 pour formater le disque, installer OS 9 et mettre sur le bureau le firmware?

à tenter, je teste cet après midi et vous tient au courant.

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourrons me conseiller.
car je sais que je suis pas le seul dans ce cas .Pas mal d'imac avec l'écran noir dans les forums...


----------



## gwena (13 Novembre 2003)

moi aussi je n'ai jamais pu démarrer sur un cd, ni sur le disque dur, e croyais qu'il était fligué!!
en fait je l'ai réparé dans mon dual 867 et hop ça roulait... j'ai pu sauvegarder les données
donc en clair met le ds ton g4 sauvegarde tout, efface le et install mac os 9
ensuite fait la mise à jour du firware et installe os X


----------

